# DIY Devils Lake Ice Fishing



## Moldman

Fellow Ice Fishers, Might be considering a ice fishing trip to Devils Lake and was wondering if any one out there has done it on there own? Any suggestions on a guide service, places to stay or any other info is deeply appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ontario Gunner

Driven thru there every winter for the last 6. Have wanted to ice fish that lake for many many years.. 2 years ago I was coming thru and picked up a bunch of pamphlets and was going to try and find a guide for the next day.. Flipped on the weather channel and the next day forecast was for -54 with windchill...I'm not that nuts!

I'll be driving thru there around the 18th,, I can pick up a couple pamphlets an forward you some contact numbers if you want.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Have done quite a few DIY trips myself, Alaska several times, Wyoming, Colorado, Minnesota......would really be interested in seeing if you wanted to join forces, but am already planning a trip to Oregon to fish Sturgeon, then bounce around several rivers for Redband trout, Bull Trout and an ocean charter.

I only chime in just to pass along that you can let all your friends know, see who wants to join you......even post it here...have had several site members join in, makes it affordable, and honestly a better time.

Just as an example on this Oregon trip we are renting a motorhome....will cost about 1200 dollars, but we're splitting it six ways.

Google for MN forums similar to this one, search for the time frame your looking to go......youtube is another great source of info.

Is on my list to do, most likely 2016, though we're looking at a Canadian Moose hunt that year as well


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

here is the more famous guide service on the lake...
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Perch-Patrol-Guide-Service/139501122768436?ref=profile

http://www.perchpatrol.com/

then I think Jason Mitchel guide as well....


----------



## The Doob

The aforementioned perch patrol works out of or in conjunction with the Woodland resort. They have packages that include a room, meals and a fish hut that seem pretty reasonable.

I have not personally been out there but I have stalked their website for several years trying to figure out a way to convince my wife to head out there for some of those jumbo perch.


----------



## thumbtack

We are going the 27th and have room for 1 guy. If interested let me know.


----------



## john decker

ive been dreaming of going out there also.seems like I checked perch patrols web site,woodland resort a while back.they had different packages.some guys jump on amtrack in chigago.catch some shuteye,think its about 18hr train ride.not sure what your looking at to drive it,probably 24?hrs at least.to me it made sense to do a package deal through woodland unless you had a weeks time.seems like I figured around 800$ for a 3 day adventure.this was 2yrs ago when I was looking.


----------



## Ontario Gunner

17 hour drive. I did it yesterday. From Devils lake to windsor.


----------



## daakota

try http://www.haybaleheights.com/ and the train that runs out of ****cago isn't always reliable as they are having problems cause the oil field pay more for the tracks. oh yea its 17 hours own a house in Cando just north of there an make 3-4 trips a year either hunting or fishing. headed out again sometime in march.


----------



## grabbingills87

just seen this post I have fished that lake the last two season with perch eyes guide service Jason Feldner is the owner he is very reasonable 3 days 4 nights for like 550 all bait electronics and gear provided, and he has top notch gear. we would have a 4 manlimit by like 10 in the morning and then chase pike and walley all day. PM me I can give you more info


----------



## gillcommander

I've fished it twice with the Perch Patrol and it's a fun trip. I would definitely go again but only with a guide service. It's a lot of water and gets bigger every year. The guides usually stay on them year round so in my opinion it's worth it. Hard water I would just go for the perch...open water would be for walleye. 

An out of state walleye specific trip would be Lake of the Woods (Northern Minnesota)....that trip will change your life!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## The Doob

Thumbtack - How did your trip go???


----------

